# Famous lines/speeches from films



## Guest (Jan 10, 2022)

I can't resist this as there are so many lines, funny or serious, handed down to us from the pantheon of motion pictures. Here's a very famous and amusing, yet brief, couple of lines from '*Dinner At Eight*' (George Cukor) where the grand dame Marie Dressler makes a quip to Jean Harlow, right at the end of the film:






Then there are these famous lines: "Inherit the Wind".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Casablanca Play it again, Sam Scene*






One of the best artistic movie clips of all time. The chemistry and the expression of Rick (Bogart) and Ilsa (Bergman) been truly holds the film together. The Song As Time Goes By really represent to what happen with these two. It's like time stops when you see a film like this. Cause moonlight and love songs are never out of date. Love this beauty song and timeless scenes .


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Instant Classic:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

*Little Murders*

Elliott Gould's monologue after his wife's random murder:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

*Network*

Ned Beatty's monologue; could've been delivered yesterday:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ Good you picked the no-voice over version by Ford. Works a lot better.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably one of the most famous and best-loved lines in British cinema. From _The Italian Job_ (1969):


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Can't find a link to this specific, perfect exchange from The Addams Family:
"Oh, these Addams men! Where do you find them?"
Morticia "It has to be damp"
It looks like nothing written down but Anjelica Houston's delivery is just wonderful.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

"Gentlemen! You can't fight in here, this is the War Room!"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Did one of our offerings upset Christabel? It looks like she's hopped it!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

cwarchc said:


> I love the smell of Napalm in the morning


Used by a lecturer friend as an example of iambic pentameter.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Used by a lecturer friend as an example of iambic pentameter.


Why? Surely iambic pentameter has ten syllables, five feet, two syllables per foot. This phrase has eleven! The ing at the end of morning is superfluous. It will scan if you remove the ing. Otherwise, no dice. 
'I love, the smell, of na, palm in, the morn!'


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"You know how to whistle, don't ya? Just put your lips together and blow."


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"The other morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got in my pajamas I'll never know."


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

From the movie Tombstone finale: Doc Holliday (dying), ' What do you want?' Wyatt Earp, 'Just to live a normal life.' Doc Holliday, 'Wyatt, there is no normal life. There's just life. So get on with it.'


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

_"We were somewhere around Barstow, on the edge of the desert, when the drugs began to take hold."_ - Hunter Thompson, _Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas_


----------

